# DIY lids for 32 oz mantis cups.



## digisantiago (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello 

I have a couple of Pignomantis Medioconstricta (think that's how you spell it) that are going to be outgrowing their containers soon. As I was getting materials to make my own fruit fly cultures I got a couple more of these 32 oz deli cups than I really needed. Now these cave no holes on their lids, and while I could have just punched a bunch of small holes in the lid I do notice that some of my mantids like hanging from the roof as well as their habitat decorations. So here's what I did. I used my box cutter to make small holes in the lids and used cut up coffee filters to cover them up. My fear is that the coffee filters won't allow enough air through. Has anybody done something like this before? The test picture was with one of my ghost mantids. 

Many Thanks! 

Santiago


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 25, 2020)

Peel off a ply of paper towel.


----------



## digisantiago (Jan 25, 2020)

Will do. I guess even if they do get dirty you can just replace them. Thank you good sir


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 25, 2020)

Also, cover the whole lid, not just part, for safe molting.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 26, 2020)

Coff ee filters are fine, plenty of air can get in. You did good.

+


----------

